# looking for a starter saw and tips!



## hikenm (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey folks
I am new to carving I am looking for a new saw to use. I am working with a Stihl 290 right now with a 18" bar. I found this package and like what i see any thoughts? The work i have done so far is ok but i know with the right saw and bar it will be much better. 

Bailey's - Husqvarna 240 Chainsaw Carving Package with Stock 16" Bar 

Thanks!


----------



## mcdarvy (Jan 25, 2013)

the ms170 with duromatic c bar! nothing better. the echo271 is nice and light( t saw- needs to be handed differently), and a 346xp would be ideal for a larger saw. 
i got a ryobi 40cc with 10'' bar that i use alot! it was only 60$ used on ebay. its not smooth as id like but the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Boydt8 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Starter saw*

I used a Stihl MS 017, stock bar. does all my blocking work, and most detail work. Well thats for small logs.
However If a job calls for some detail work, I do have another Stihl MS 017 with a carving bar, the carving bar saw rarely runs, once in a while.
I don't know if you seen my carving work on the site, but most of the time I used the MS017 with the standard bar.

Good luck!


----------



## chadg01 (Jan 28, 2013)

170 if you are looking for a saw under $200. If you want a Husqvarna the 445 package from baileys would be worth the extra $100 the rear handle on the 235/240 is to flexible for me and the saw feels cheap. 

If you want the best get a used Ms200 rear handle or 339xp if you can find one. Alot of carvers like the new 201 but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## gmento (Feb 7, 2013)

*Powered by STIHL*

A ms 170 is a nice saw to start with its a very light and very easy saw to move around if you want to get into a littal more detail work you may want to put a carving bar on it I found the best bar is a 14in quarter tip and I have used woodland pro for most of my carving bars and there are others out there.


----------



## Lorax1959 (Feb 28, 2013)

*For the $*

The MS 180 is a little more horse power with no extra weight and usually only about $20 more than the 170...that said, I wouldn't trade my MS 200 rear handle for anything I have run. I also own an MS 201. While its rated almost a third more horse power than the 200 it is a tad heavier and bulkier. The biggest advantage I can see of the pro Stihl saws over the 'occasional use' saws is its easier to see around their bulk at what your carving. I run them with 12" carving bars. I run an MS 250 with a 14" quarter tip bar and a 261 with an 18" quarter tip. For me the 200 is my go to saw, but the 201 seems to run a lot longer on a smaller tank of fuel. The shock damping suspension on the 201 kind of is a bit excessive, it feels sort of mushy and makes it harder to 'feel' your way through a piece. But I prefer the air filtration on the 201 to the 200, easier to clean and better seal agains the the air intake. 

A .25 pitch carving chain cuts rings around .325 low pro in terms of speed and smooth finish if those things are important. 

Hope this helps.


----------

